# New Boxster Coupe



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

that is absolutely beautiful....where do I sign....


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Those are old pics now.....BUT if they prove to be accurate, I'll be speaking to the Bank Manager !!

Damian


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Anyone know expected prices?


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the pictures above are close ...

I found this picture on a porsche board:










[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

himpe said:


> I think the pictures above are close ...
> 
> I found this picture on a porsche board:
> 
> ...


That front end (to me) looks like a GREAT cross between "old" Porsche and "new" Ferrari...

Anyone agree?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yes, a bit 360 ish to me


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

himpe said:


> I think the pictures above are close ...
> 
> I found this picture on a porsche board:
> 
> ...


I think that is just a regular Boxster (it's a convertible in the pic) with the 911 Turbo bumper upgrade (including different lights) that you can buy as an aftermarket extra and aftermarket wingmirrors

The pics at the top are gorgeous!! I read somewhere though that it isn't going to be called a Boxster Coupe but instead will have a different name (rather than a number a la 911)

I think a well specced Boxster is probably next on the cards for me. Can't stretch to an M3 or Boxster S at the moment but I'll probably wait for the revised model to come out but the Coupe shown above will definately be worth a look in if it looks anything like the pictures above.............stunning!!

Cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think the most appealing thing about it for a while will be that it looks like a 911.

At the moment, because the Boxster is only a Roadster, people see it and think poor man's Porsche (regardless of the reality). With this, because it's a coupe and echoes the 911 shape so well, I'd imagine most 'men in the street' would see it and think you've offloaded twice as much dosh.

It also looks really nice in its own right. COuld be tempted when I come to change.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Not sure the pic Jam is refering to is the Boxster "bolt on" upgrade

I think this is what you mean : http://www.essentialstyling.com/boxster ... ersion.htm

...a few little difference's!

Jackie x


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry - but from the rear I think it looks just like the Crossfire :?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

That Porsche looks beautiful............almost as nice as the TT.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Pammy said:


> Sorry - but from the rear I think it looks just like the Crossfire :?


Your sig statement says your SLK rocks - is that something that can be put right under warranty ?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

ronin said:


> Pammy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - but from the rear I think it looks just like the Crossfire :?
> ...


lol - hope not :lol: :lol:


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

The picture posted by Himpe is not a current Boxster with turbo style front spoiler. It is in fact the new boxster (987) and the picture was taken in Paris by a reader of Auto Motor Und Sport magazine (Porsche were taking press pictures there - and they didn't do a good enough job of keeping it secret  ). The 987 roadster will be unveiled at the Paris motor show in September, and will go on sale in the UK in November. The coupe version will not appear until 2005, most likely to be launched at the Frankfurt motor show.

If you are thinking of getting a 987, my advice is to send a letter of intention to your local Porsche dealership. You won't need to pay a deposit until the car is officially announced, and the letter of intention will put you on the waiting list. BTW: I put my letter of intention in last december.


----------

